# Trying for a boy...?



## wanderslake (Apr 6, 2013)

... or girl?

Does the Shettle Method really work? Then I heard the Chinese Gender calendar is really true?

FWIW, we do want to aim for a boy. Healthy baby, of course! But a boy would be icing on the cake.

Thanks!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Bumping up for more input!


----------



## Escaping (Nov 13, 2012)

The Chinese Gender Predictor was accurate for me... I just tried it now.

I've also heard that since boy sperm swim faster than girl sperm, it's important to know exactly when you're ovulating so the boy sperm will have the perfect opportunity to get to the egg first. If you try too soon, all the boys could be dead by the time you ovulate and only girls left lol


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Chinese Gender Predictor for me was wrong. It says girl and I am having a boy. But I did IUI so my timing was very close to O.


----------



## BabySmurf (Apr 27, 2011)

The Shettles method seems to have worked for us. We weren't trying to do things that way, but knowing the timing of things, for us that's how it worked out. The Chinese gender predictor thing was wrong the first time for us and right the second....so we have better luck with shettles than chinese predictions!


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Chinese gender chart was wrong for me. I've heard that boy sperm survive better in and alkaline environment, so you can try a like baking soda & water douche before u DTD. Or opt for the more fun route, female cum is supposedly alkaline, so having and orgasm is supposed to be good for a boy... But timing it for O day is important too ;-)


----------



## Memebee (May 30, 2013)

Saw a great article on this not too long ago - a healthy regular diet apparently offers more benefits than known of before 

I've also read somewhere thata significant number of boys come as newborns in those regions where fish is consumed regularly.


----------



## seattlemamma (Nov 2, 2007)

Shettles method has been scientifically debunked! I tried for a girl with all my boys using the Shettles method. Her is a very informative, active, and up to date site. Good luck!http://genderdreaming.com/forum/activity.php


----------



## filamentary (Aug 15, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seattlemamma*
> 
> Shettles method has been scientifically debunked! I tried for a girl with all my boys using the Shettles method. Her is a very informative, active, and up to date site. Good luck!http://genderdreaming.com/forum/activity.php


the link didn't go to a specific thread, just to the main page for that message board, so i was unable to see the info about the debunking, but i am very curious! new link?


----------

